# Any medical users in RI?



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone here with a RI card or trying to get one?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 13, 2008)

no,but i'm in michigan and gonna get one soon.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

well.. last time I know  I think it is not allowed to have any kind of "hook up"

this site is about teach people how to grow your own mojo...   just to help ya out newbie..   but you can check your welfare in your local, maybe  dept of health?   see doc for more info I think.... hope that help ya..


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2008)

No "hook up" is being sought, I already have the form filled out, I just want to know if it's worth plunking down $75 every couple of years for the card...and if so, what is the process/wait like?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 13, 2008)

no not in RI but i do in OR


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 13, 2008)

well here were I'm at I would say it is worth it if you really have a condition.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been holding off on the card for a few reasons. I know medical marijuana cards seem like a progressive step in the right direction, but it seems to me like the whole idea is that I'm paying the state for a card that says not to arrest me for something I'm going to do anyways. My doctor has ok'ed it for years, and regardless of what the government thinks, they aren't my doctor, so it's none of their business. I can't think of another recorded case of patients having to fill out a government form and submit a fee for a card to use a plant that has already been recommended by their doctor and has been in medicinal use for thousands of years. Doesn't it seem odd to anyone else when people just go to the pharmacy for every other drug while we have to jump through bureaucratic hoops for something safer than alcohol? The state doesn't even have a single distribution center/club set up, and does not offer assistance in getting the drug, so I don't understand what the fee is for. I guess my question would be, what do you get for $75 besides the slightly lower chance of being arrested for something that 70%+ of us think isn't a crime?


----------

